# My new baby!!!



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

She is so sweet :angel:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fast asleep on my leg. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Some name suggestions 
Coco, Fancy Fancy is from the Phantom which as an adjective can mean a fancy.  I thought that was cute! 
What kind of name do you have in mind? A cute name? A color name, serious name, a mythical name? I love the name Sabrina, or Sable.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness...that first photo of her is adorable! I love her cute little face!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

O-m-g sooooooooooooo cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

AngelsMommy said:


> Some name suggestions
> Coco, Fancy Fancy is from the Phantom which as an adjective can mean a fancy.  I thought that was cute!
> What kind of name do you have in mind? A cute name? A color name, serious name, a mythical name? I love the name Sabrina, or Sable.


Darn I just had her pick her name, and I didn't see your suggestions  I guess I should have looked one last time. I wanted a tough but feminine name for her, I have always wanted a fluffy cute dog named Killer but it didn't work for Winter, so I came up with Killa pronounced Key-la. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so the verdict is in........ She picked Killa!!! I got a video of it but I'm not sure how to upload a video. Is it just like pictures or do I have to upload to YouTube first? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay - Killa was my favorite! 
She is adorable! I love that belly-up picture!
What do the other kids think of her?
Are you sure that she is blind in one eye? They both look clear now!
As for the color - do you see silver in the roots anywhere besides her face?
A silver and apricot phantom would be awesome!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Congrats!*

A big welcome home to Killa!! That tummy needs some major raspberries blown on it. :kiss:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yay - Killa was my favorite!
> She is adorable! I love that belly-up picture!
> What do the other kids think of her?
> Are you sure that she is blind in one eye? They both look clear now!
> ...


I really liked Killa too, but I liked all the others just as much so I'm glad she got to pick. The other kids are not so sure about her yet, Branna tried playing with her but Killa is just so small it scared her cause Branna's a bit rough. As for Winter he has avoided her the entire day. I think he is mad about not being the baby anymore. Yes she is definitely blind in one eye. I guess you can't see it very well in the pic but she has a film over it and she cannot see anything on that side. She bumps into things and trips a lot. I will try to get a pic of her eye. Yes I do see the slightest bit of a color change in her coat on the rest of her body. It's not a platinum silver but more of a darker silver. I think a silver phantom will be awesome too! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> A big welcome home to Killa!! That tummy needs some major raspberries blown on it. :kiss:


Thank you . She is so tiny I don't know if I could blow raspberries on it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So cute! She looks like a few of the "teri-poo" dogs who come to our clinic. They are yorkie mix poodle. Looks like her ears may start to stand. The yorkie blue/silver will come through is my guess?

Cute!

Rebecca


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok here is a picture of her eyes compared to each other. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is cute and i like her name. What exactly happened to her eye?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

outwest said:


> She is cute and i like her name. What exactly happened to her eye?


Thank you. She was born with it that way. She was also born with a condition called Ectrodactyly or better known as Lobster Claw. Basically she only has two toes and the joint splits up her wrist (think of a cleft lip/palate except on the foot). It is a very rare malformation in dogs, but in humans this malformation is linked with similar eye issues. So I am not sure if her eye is like this because of her ectrodactyly or if it is something all on its own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I really liked Killa too, but I liked all the others just as much so I'm glad she got to pick. The other kids are not so sure about her yet, Branna tried playing with her but Killa is just so small it scared her cause Branna's a bit rough. As for Winter he has avoided her the entire day. I think he is mad about not being the baby anymore. Yes she is definitely blind in one eye. I guess you can't see it very well in the pic but she has a film over it and she cannot see anything on that side. She bumps into things and trips a lot. I will try to get a pic of her eye. Yes I do see the slightest bit of a color change in her coat on the rest of her body. It's not a platinum silver but more of a darker silver. I think a silver phantom will be awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well you know that it takes silvers a couple of years to clear, so she could still get lots lighter.
I do hope that she bonds well with at least one of your crew - it will help her to have someone that she trusts to follow around. Maybe when you know which one it is, you could put a collar with a bell on them to help her follow them!
Is she a tiny too?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well you know that it takes silvers a couple of years to clear, so she could still get lots lighter.
> I do hope that she bonds well with at least one of your crew - it will help her to have someone that she trusts to follow around. Maybe when you know which one it is, you could put a collar with a bell on them to help her follow them!
> Is she a tiny too?


I hope she does I love the lighter silver poodles! But I will love her no matter what color she is. 
I think she will eventually settle with them. There is so much going in in her world right now. Winter actually tried to play with her when I took her out to go potty tonight, which I thought was amazing! At least for Winter it was,lol. So he is warming up to her, and so is Branna, she just has never had to learn how to play with a dog smaller than her,because she has always been the smallest. The bell is a great idea! I will definitely have to do that! 
Yes, I think she will be a tiny too, she has the same father as the others, but a different mom and her mom was a bit larger (I think 7 lbs, not sure on height though), so only time will tell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What a precious little bundle of gorgeousness! Her markings are lovely!

And my sense of humour really, _really _appreciated her name ) Bit like having a Rotty called Fluff... Me, I would have gone straight with Killer... lol.

She's exquisite


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> it will help her to have someone that she trusts to follow around. Maybe when you know which one it is, you could put a collar with a bell on them to help her follow them!
> Is she a tiny too?


Tracerz Scent Markers for blind dogs
new product featured at superzoo. scent markers to mark out house boundries!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Tracerz Scent Markers for blind dogs
> new product featured at superzoo. scent markers to mark out house boundries!


That is awesome, but there is no description - I wonder if they have different scents to mark different things? One could also get different essential oils from the health food store, and use different ones to mark different things.
But Killa has one good eye, so maybe that would be overkill?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> What a precious little bundle of gorgeousness! Her markings are lovely!
> 
> And my sense of humour really, _really _appreciated her name ) Bit like having a Rotty called Fluff... Me, I would have gone straight with Killer... lol.
> 
> She's exquisite


Lol thank you and I'm glad you like her name  OMG!! I would so name a Rottweiler or a Doberman Fluffy, that would be so funny! I like Killer ( I even have a jacket that says Killer for her) but it seems more like a boy name and I wanted to be a bit more feminine. I always have people calling my boy a girl and my girls boys!  Even my family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Tracerz Scent Markers for blind dogs
> new product featured at superzoo. scent markers to mark out house boundries!


Wow those are great!! I have them in my amazon cart ready to buy. Thank you for posting them, I wish I could have gone to super zoo but this summer has been crazy busy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is awesome, but there is no description - I wonder if they have different scents to mark different things? One could also get different essential oils from the health food store, and use different ones to mark different things.
> But Killa has one good eye, so maybe that would be overkill?


That's a good question. I also wonder what sent they are, seen as there are so many different essential oils (some if which I highly dislike). I don't know how marking things would work, I guess you could get sticky back felt and soak it with the oil then stick it on, that way the sent would stay instead of it evaporating. But that is a good idea about the different scents marking different objects. Like the stairs and exits are different than walls and furniture so they know one you can go through and one you can't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's amazing how a little bit of hair trimming can completely change a dogs looks.
I need to start a 52 weeks of Killa thread, I am posting so many pictures! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMgoodness! L_O_V_E the after!!!! Great job!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

She is the cutest little thing!!! Love the name and love the after!!!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I like Killer ( I even have a jacket that says Killer for her) but it seems more like a boy name and I wanted to be a bit more feminine.


I'm so glad she drew Killa out of the hat. That was one of my first threads after joining PF and there were so many fabulous names, but it just shows the one you wanted all along was MEANT to be. 

I called my black male Mister Jules and that helped with the gender identity issues, but people always think Danno is a girl when his hair is fluffy and it doesn't remotely seem a feminine name to me and he's the largest standard (height wise) I've ever seen in person. Just no telling how people will react.



> I need to start a 52 weeks of Killa thread, I am posting so many pictures!


 YAY! Have to go look for it and subscribe. Poodle Picture Addict reporting for duty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG - did not think that she could get more beautiful, yet she did!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> I'm so glad she drew Killa out of the hat. That was one of my first threads after joining PF and there were so many fabulous names, but it just shows the one you wanted all along was MEANT to be.
> 
> I called my black male Mister Jules and that helped with the gender identity issues, but people always think Danno is a girl when his hair is fluffy and it doesn't remotely seem a feminine name to me and he's the largest standard (height wise) I've ever seen in person. Just no telling how people will react.
> 
> YAY! Have to go look for it and subscribe. Poodle Picture Addict reporting for duty.


Me too, that's exactly what I thought! It was meant to be her name. Ya I guess people will just call them what ever they think it is, it doesn't bug me to much with strangers, but with my family it really irritates me, because they are always around them. I am growing out Winter's penis hair to keep him from peeing on himself (it really does work!) and it helps with the masculine look, lol. I will get started in the 52 weeks of Killa thread right away. I have been trying to get the video of her picking her name uploaded to YouTube and it has been a pain in the butt! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok here is the video of her picking her name!! I hope the link works! 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is darling! I love the clean face! I feel so sad about her defects, but I know that you will love her and do your best for her! Hope you post many pictures and keep us informed of her progress!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is darling! I love the clean face! I feel so sad about her defects, but I know that you will love her and do your best for her! Hope you post many pictures and keep us informed of her progress!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She is darling! I love the clean face! I feel so sad about her defects, but I know that you will love her and do your best for her! Hope you post many pictures and keep us informed of her progress!


Thank you. I will definitely post a ton of pictures for you guys, and she even has her own vlog channel on YouTube. It's called Killa G. Since this condition is so rare in dogs (only 5-6 recorded cases) I wanted to document it and get the word out about it, so maybe it can help others that are dealing with the problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

